# Game of Thrones on HBO



## Dwarven Gold (Feb 7, 2011)

I saw a promo for a Game of Thrones series.  What is Game of Thrones about?  And are there dwarves in it?


----------



## Black Dragon (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm not familiar with Game of Thrones.


----------



## Donny Bruso (Feb 15, 2011)

A Game of Thrones is the lead book in a series entitled 'A Song of Ice and Fire' by George R. R. Martin. There are no dwarves, elves, or other stock fantasy races, it pretty much centers on humans.

It is definitely worth a read, because it is an incredible example of what a skilled author can do with characterization. The characters are so real that you can get to know them better than real people, and get extremely invested in them, either positively or negatively.


----------



## Black Dragon (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks for the summary, Donny.  I've heard good things about A Song of Ice and Fire, and about George R.R. Martin as a storyteller.  I didn't realize that the Game of Thrones television series is based on his book.

I will have to check this out when it hits blu-ray.


----------



## Vita Numinous (Feb 18, 2011)

I adore A Song of Ice and Fire, and yeah, Game of Thrones coming out on HBO is based on the books.  (What books are out... that we're not still waiting for... years later... but I digress...)  It's an awesome series with plenty of fun intrigue, catching characters, and a really fun example of one way of presenting multiple character viewpoints.


----------



## Mythos (Mar 6, 2011)

Well there is a dwarf, but he's just a human with dwarfism.


----------



## Philip Overby (Mar 6, 2011)

Please!  Read the series!  I am using exclamation points!  The Song of Ice and Fire series is widely (in most circles) recognized as one of the best series of all time.  Read it!  Exclamation!!!  (See I used three that last time.  That means I'm serious.)


----------



## Mdnight Falling (Mar 7, 2011)

I've never watched the series.. But Bry is a HUGE fan of the books and has been watching the series since it came out. He adores it LOL


----------



## Mdnight Rising (Mar 7, 2011)

I agree  it a series you must read..... cant wait for the next novel in the fire and ice  to hit my hands !!!

there is one dwarf in the series  but  not your common dwarf he is called a dwarf because of physical handy caps


----------



## Kelise (Mar 9, 2011)

I won the first book a few months back. After I've devoured Robin Hobb and Joe Abercrombie, I'm so reading Game of Thrones


----------



## Philip Overby (Mar 9, 2011)

You won't be disappointed.  Why do I feel like a Martin cheerleader around here?   Anyway, if you like Hobb and Abercrombie, you'll absolutely LOVE Martin's books.  Trust me.


----------



## Donny Bruso (Mar 9, 2011)

Don't feel too bad, Phil, I'm constantly sitting here reminding myself to use other authors as examples so it doesn't look like Martin's series is all I've ever read, lol.


----------



## Philip Overby (Mar 9, 2011)

The sad thing is I want to re-read the books all over again now that the new one is finally coming out and the HBO series is starting.  That's like almost 5,000 pages.  To read.  Again.  

But all my Martin books are back in America anyway, so it lessens the urge to do so.

I must resist.


----------



## Mdnight Rising (Mar 9, 2011)

The story is good enuff that oing through the 5000  pages would be well worth it...... I know i will probally do the same once i have the new one in my  hands as well...... of course i dont really mind reading things i like over and over again


----------



## Jimmy deadcode (Mar 18, 2011)

Mdnight Rising said:


> handy caps


 

Sorry, but that's awesome.

OT though, I'm looking forward to the television series with a mixture of excitement and trepidation. On the one hand I'm a massive fan of the series and seeing it put into live action will be a real treat. I am afraid that they might ruin it though, but that's always the fear with an on screen adaptation of a book, isn't it? I'm also pretty certain, if recent shows are anything to go by, that they'll axe it way before it's done.

The choice of cast is very good though. Tyrion, Sandor and Denarys (Sp??) look almost exactly how I imagined them when reading the books. 

Sean Bean as Ned Stark? How good is that?


----------



## Worldbuilder (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm madly excited for this series, and have been since it was announced. I wouldn't be exaggerating at all to say that the books are the best adult fantasy series I've ever read, and HBO is one of the few networks I'd trust to do the show right. The cast members I'm familiar with basically couldn't be more perfect for their roles, especially Sean Bean as Ned and Peter Dinklage as Tyrion, and the ones I'm not familiar with sound promising, at least. I've especially been enjoying Emilia Clarke's enthusiasm in interviews - Dany is one of my favorite characters and Emilia sounds determined to get her right.

I am counting down the days to April 17th!


----------



## Ophiucha (Apr 3, 2011)

I didn't really like Martin's writing, but his story and characters are great, so an adaptation, I imagine, will be quite good. Also, it has Sean Bean, so it is automatically flawless.


----------



## Amorus (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm excited about this series. I believe there is a sneak preview tonight at 9PM in which HBO will show a few of the scenes. I have not read Martin, but my brother is a huge fan. Maybe this will interest me enough to pick up the series.


----------



## Kate (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm excited about this series.  It looks stunning!  I read a description of it as "The Sopranos in Middle Earth". I like that. A lot. 

I'm a little miffed though because I've been meaning to read the book for a while now, and I like to read books before I watch tv or film adaptations of them. I'm cutting it a bit fine!  It airs on HBO on the 17th. Oh well.  

There's a 15 minute preview of the first episode circulating on the web. I've posted it on my site here


----------



## Mdnight Falling (Apr 8, 2011)

you know.... with all this talk of the television show... I'm tempted to get the first book to see if I like it


----------



## Mdnight Falling (Apr 15, 2011)

themaesterspath.com HBO made a game I figured you guys might wanna check it out >^.^<


----------



## Kate (Apr 15, 2011)

I bought the book today. With a whopping 800ish pages, not sure I'll be finishing before the series starts, but I'll give it a crack.  

Read the prologue this afternoon, so far so cool.......


----------



## Ophiucha (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm rereading it now. I purposely timed it so that I'd be reading it alongside _Mockingjay_ and the new Cassandra Clare book, so that by comparison, Martin's book would seem like an absolute masterpiece. Mostly, I am having the same problems I had last time. Tedious, tedious prose. But I do love the world and the characters, so I am trying to push through. And when I need a break, I can deal with the nonsense YA fluff I am reading because peer pressure is a powerful thing.


----------

